# VK - Batteries Restocked & Samsung 30Q



## Gizmo (1/12/15)

Efest Batteries back in stock.

Samsung 30Q Now in stock

Mooch says:

Between the LG HG2 and Samsung 30Q

incredibly close!
- Both cells delivered 20 simulated hits and were within 1°C of each other's max temperature, 72-73°C.
- The 30Q had a tiny bit better voltage under load while the HG2 had a tiny bit better capacity. This is essentially what happened in the constant-current tests

Proof

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...50-30q-15a-3000mah-bench-test-results.681259/
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...hg2-pulsed-discharge-shootout-results.681442/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

